# Explorer boats selling out to Dargel?



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Heard a nasty rumor today from a very well known source that Explorer has or is selling out to Dargel! Anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to get any more rumors flying but I heard Explorer shut down???


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have people in Corsicana. I'll try and get some scoop.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Not sure why. I though they sold a lot of boats and even more that Dargel. I have only seen 1 Dargel out fishing where I have seen probably 20 or more Explorers out fishing. If anyone bought the other, I would think it would be Explorer buying Dargel. But, I could be totally wrong. Hope it isn't due to the down turn in the economy.


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it would be a good move for Dargel to round out there line of boats. The owner of Dargel seems to be a good guy and a good builder. 


Just My 2 Cents!!!


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

atcfisherman said:


> Not sure why. I though they sold a lot of boats and even more that Dargel. I have only seen 1 Dargel out fishing where I have seen probably 20 or more Explorers out fishing. If anyone bought the other, I would think it would be Explorer buying Dargel. But, I could be totally wrong. Hope it isn't due to the down turn in the economy.


Down here in the RGV it is 10 Dargels to 1 Explorer. I guess it all depends where one's from.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Blown2run said:


> Down here in the RGV it is 10 Dargels to 1 Explorer. I guess it all depends where one's from.


I was about to say the same thing although you were probably being alittle forgiving with the 10:1. There are several Dargel dealers in the valley and only one explore dealer.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

My cousin had an Explore that was lost in a trailering accident.. He wanted another one but said too few dealers down here in South Texas.. I'm not sure but he said they only had a hand full of dealerships... He bought a Dargel instead... Go figure....

Mike


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I always wondered how a manufacturer for a (primarily) salt water boat would be located in corsicana.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Bottom Finder said:


> Not to get any more rumors flying but I heard Explorer shut down???


I heard the same thing at the Houston booat show a few week's ago.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*Wow, news does travel fast!*

Wow, news does travel fast! Here is a little information to clear up any rumors.

Dargel has come to a mutual agreement with Explorer for the purchase of the Explorer molds, tools, equiptment, and name. We were looking to enhance our product line and grow our business. Explorer's good name, product, and dealer base allows us to accomplish both and it fits well into our current production line. Dargel and Explorer will still be sold marketed under seperate names, with the exception that "by Dargel" will be added to the Explorer logo. The current Dealers for Explorer are well respected and we intend to continue each relationship.

The previous owners of Explorer will still be responsible for the waranty on the boats that they manufactured. However, any Explorer owner can feel free to contact us at Dargel and we will be performing waranty for them at their request.

The first Explorer Attackaflat 203 is currently under production at the Dargel plant with some new and exciting changes that we know you will all enjoy.

If you have not seen the new 2009 Dargel than you need to make a point to stop by your nearest Dargel dealer to see the new and exciting features. Also, look for some awesome new models in the near future......


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool I was worried about my fishing machine..


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Good to know Thanks


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Lady Luck*



draker3 said:


> Cool I was worried about my fishing machine..


Don't wory Man banchie or beaver tail can always perform!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I believe this is quite true. Dargel will have Explore now.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well glad to hear it first hand! I am looking to replace my 17tv's graphics, guess Ill contact dargel about it. Hopefully there easier to get ahold of than explorer.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

dargel, now that you have the explorer line , ever thought about building the explorer w/ a pocket tunnel in it instead of a full tunnel? i have a copy cat of the explorer and i think that would make that boat so much better. at least it might get the speed up and it might get the mpg up to as well w/ out taking away the draft effect to much. just a thought.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

So I'm trying to understand warranty issues explorer owners would have from boats built by the previous owners. Can they be brought to Dargel and Dargel would then return charges to the previous Mfg. owners, or do the individual boat owners have to go thru the previous Explorer Boats Mfg owners and then they would send us to Dargel, or whoever, for repair?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

LBS said:


> So I'm trying to understand warranty issues explorer owners would have from boats built by the previous owners. Can they be brought to Dargel and Dargel would then return charges to the previous Mfg. owners, or do the individual boat owners have to go thru the previous Explorer Boats Mfg owners and then they would send us to Dargel, or whoever, for repair?


What do you care....yankee?!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

For anyone with a waranty problem, they can contact us at Dargel for anything they need or any questions about their Explorer. We did not take on any of the liabilities from the previous owners of Explorer. However, we will be performing any waranty needed on the boats they manufactured with the approval of the previous owners. The previous owners will be notified by us of any waranty claims that have been brought to our attention and we will perform the work. Any existing Explorer owners can fell free to also contact them directly if they wish.

We wanted to make sure that the existing Explorer owners were taken care of and by them allowing us to perform waranty on their behalf we can be sure that it happens.

Keep the pics of your Explorers coming, and for all you Dargel owners that are reading this feel free to post some of your pics as well.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*Attackaflat*

Congrats to you guys. Looks like you're off to a good start with trying to take care of the older customers. That's a great decision.

Here's a pic of our fishing machine. The yellow on the deck has sorted of faded a bit - any chance of getting a makeover???


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

TunnelVision said:


> Congrats to you guys. Looks like you're off to a good start with trying to take care of the older customers. That's a great decision.
> 
> Here's a pic of our fishing machine. The yellow on the deck has sorted of faded a bit - any chance of getting a makeover???


Yellow is the most transparent and least stable color in the spectrum. It will always fade.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

jdsuperbee said:


> I always wondered how a manufacturer for a (primarily) salt water boat would be located in corsicana.


Glen told me it was because he really hated hurricanes. Congrats to Dargel. Later, Aubrey


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Here's mine....*

So far, no problems with the boat, except keeping a good keel guard on it has been a task. Had two brand new Hamby's crack down the middle...and I don't feel like peeling another one off!


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

LBS said:


> So far, no problems with the boat, except keeping a good keel guard on it has been a task. Had two brand new Hamby's crack down the middle...and I don't feel like peeling another one off!


 I guess i'm lucky i have a hambys on mine. Its been on for 2 1/2 years with no problems.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

This is good news. Explorer is a great hull design and will finally be built without a wood deck. Sounds like a good combo to me.


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Solid Action said:


> This is good news. Explorer is a great hull design and will finally be built without a wood deck. Sounds like a good combo to me.


Aren't Dargels built with wood decks. Two of my friends' are. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Blown2run said:


> Aren't Dargels built with wood decks. Two of my friends' are. Nothing wrong with that.


I thought so as well, one of the dealers that used to carry them down here told me that they gave up the line because they did not want to go all composite. Who know maybe he was just blowing smoke and Dargel dropped him.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

*wood*

I talked to I belive is the owner of Dargel's at the CC boat show & he told me the wood they use is a marine wood and has so much chemical's in it that should not rott.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

glad to hear dargel is doing well enouph to expand there operations. I love my dargel still solid as can be 23 years old.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Still enjoying and learning my rig...just pasted the 20hr mark. Dargel Scout 190 with Suzuk 140


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I couldn't get an email returned or anyone to answer the phone at Explorer a few months back for some warranty work questions, I know why now. I just sold the boat.


----------



## GatlinGun (Feb 4, 2007)

*NO Customer Service*

I've had my Explorer 19TV for 3 years now and have made multiple attempts to contact Explorer. They have never returned a call or email. Good customer service = more sales. They've been shooting themselves in the foot for years.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

GatlinGun said:


> I've had my Explorer 19TV for 3 years now and have made multiple attempts to contact Explorer. They have never returned a call or email. Good customer service = more sales. They've been shooting themselves in the foot for years.


Same here. Matter of fact I'm still waiting on the trolling motor pad I ordered two years ago:ac550:. Love my boat, but the old owners had horrible customer service.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant say much about there customer service, ive had good and bad! 
I broke my windshield and called to get another one and they told me to send them a check when I got it, which was less than a week later! And another time, most recent, I wanted to replace my graphics and never been able to get ahold of anyone.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My Explorer 23' TV is 10 years old and out of warrantee,*

and I've never had a warrantee issue! I have called Glen (French) before to get my engine and capacity plate changed with no problems. They ran a small shop, but after Glen's dad died Glen did everything, but lay up the glass.

On the wood issue, Explorer used the best marine plywood they could purchase, and I confirmed it with their supplier out of Missouri before I ordered my hull. I prefer the wood, but I'm an old timer. My Explorer is everything I expected it to be, and believe it's one of the most fishable boats out there, but not one of the fastest. I bought my hull and a custom console separately and assembled them with a raised deck on an 18" aluminum stand built in Corpus Christi. Then performed all of the electrical, engine mounting, and other rigging, etc., thus I know the boat very well. It's a great hull and continues to look and preform like new after 10 years!

The one improvement Dargel can make on the hull is the hatches. They are after market and always leak. I've completely changed mine out and resealed them, but still have the problem of leakage. The best way I have addressed the problem is to install a piece of commercial door mat on the bottom of each compartment. That way any water getting in the hatch stays below the height of the matting and does not touch any articles put in the compartment. The leakage of the hatches is caused by the hull sitting very low in the water and the 4" gunnel. The same hatches on a boat with higher gunnels would probably not be a problem.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Dargel said:


> For anyone with a waranty problem, they can contact us at Dargel for anything they need or any questions about their Explorer. We did not take on any of the liabilities from the previous owners of Explorer. However, we will be performing any waranty needed on the boats they manufactured with the approval of the previous owners. The previous owners will be notified by us of any waranty claims that have been brought to our attention and we will perform the work. Any existing Explorer owners can fell free to also contact them directly if they wish.
> 
> We wanted to make sure that the existing Explorer owners were taken care of and by them allowing us to perform waranty on their behalf we can be sure that it happens.
> 
> Keep the pics of your Explorers coming, and for all you Dargel owners that are reading this feel free to post some of your pics as well.


That sounds like a nightmare!! What does the previous owners of Explorer care if they fix boats they sold before you bought the name.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

jhauling said:


> I talked to I belive is the owner of Dargel's at the CC boat show & he told me the wood they use is a marine wood and has so much chemical's in it that should not rott.


 Wood will always rott at some point. The chemicals breakdown over time.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

redman35 said:


> Wood will always rott at some point. The chemicals breakdown over time.


 five, ten , fifteen years?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The explorer and dargel's are very good boats, and will continue to be with new organization. When done right,wood will last forever. The problem comes when you damage the hull and don't fix it properly. 

I was at the majek boats fishing tournement yesterday and the were boats all the way back to 84 fishing in that tournament. Majek has always used wood in their boats. Boats without wood flex more than boats with wood. That can lead to failure.Marine plywood is guaranteed for something like 100 years. The wood is totaly sealed in fiberglass, I wouldn't worry about wood in a boat. Without wood in the RFL they wouldn't be nearly as good as they are. 

chuck


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

redman35 said:


> Wood will always rott at some point. The chemicals breakdown over time.


Yes wood will always rot. However, if it is treated correctly and built correctly, it will be fine. Furthermore, the new XL wood panels are made much better. Now they will take the entire batch of wood chips and mix them with the non-rotting chemicals along with the fiberglass and resins and glue to form the panels. Thus, all the chemicals are inside the wood.

My friend has a 1997 kenner with about 900 hours on the boat and motor (new powerhead) and no problems at all with the transom or floor or stringers.


----------

